# Henna my irish setter. part 1.



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone who says setters are nuts is 100% spot on.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, lost of fun


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

weyhey!

Quality pic's


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh Henna you can come and live with me
You know you want to.........


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh what a lovable rogue he looks - I am one of those people who says they are 100% nutty - I also know the Red and White that Jilly has mentioned and he is nut through and through......hes a love tho


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

brilliant good with the camera


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are really good pictures lovely dogs, lovely rich colour,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely dog you got


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

i love setters. hes a stunning coloured dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

what a clown! I always wanted Irish setter..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

lol she's one funny girl


----------

